# Video: nocturnal tour of the Montréal Métro



## jamesontheroad (Jul 24, 2012)

CBC Montréal sent a reporter to join a number of contest winners who were given a private two hour nocturnal tour of Montréal's Métro. The tour covered a roundtrip of the Blue Line in open maintenance wagons.

Clicky clicky: http://www.cbc.ca/player/News/Canada/Montreal/ID/2259963253/


----------



## fairviewroad (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cool idea. I'd bet that transit systems could probably do these tours on a regular basis and command a pretty penny for them. But I'd

bet that the security-state folks would probably nix the idea in the U-S.


----------

